# Le nouveau MBA pour les snobs



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Quand on est snob, on a un MBA, bien sûr, pour vaguement tapoter dessus à la terrasse du café de Flore en faisant de l'oeil aux jolies passantes.

Certes.

Mais, quand on est vraiment snob, on en a aussi pour tout un tas d'autres usages auxquels semble le destiner sa forme en pente douce.

Grâce à quelques experts en design et en tendances chics, j'ai pu en concevoir certaines :


cale-porte
tremplin pour auto télécommandée
racloir à plaque vitro-céramique
un élégant coin-éclateur pour fendre du bois
Et vous ?
Vous, les snobs, à quoi pensez-vous que puisse servir un MBA ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2010)

Remplir les sacs en papier ?!...


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2010)

Avec un ressort, un peu d'astuce et une photo de gruyère® en permanence sur l'écran (penser à désactiver la mise en veille), une tapette à souris.


----------



## mtcubix (9 Novembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec un ressort, un peu d'astuce et une photo de gruyère® en permanence sur l'écran (penser à désactiver la mise en veille), une tapette à souris.



dans le même genre

mange-miettes distingué pour épater les invités.

(sur table en bois exotique avec nappe en métal liquide)
Après diner on lâche la bête poussée par un mini robot sony,(Apple aura bien sûr déjà avalé Sony), les miettes sont transformés en un joyeux feu d'artifice par un amazing programme de conversion écrit par Ipapy himself.:love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2010)

Ponk, tu confonds pas MBA et iPad


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2010)

Oué. Ben en 2010, 2 Go de RAM dans ton coin-éclateur, je trouve que c'est carrément la loose.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Oué. Ben en 2010, 2 Go de RAM dans ton coin-éclateur, je trouve que c'est carrément la loose.


 
Surtout si c'est deux barettes de 1 Go - c'est totalement abérant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

Très classe en petite pelle pour accompagner la balayette


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2010)

Ouvert ce sera une élégante niche pour votre petit animal. Il n'aura pas froid l'hiver car le chauffage est intégré. Attention, le coussin est en option.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

Armé d'un gros ressort il fera une élégante tapette à souris.


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2010)

Inoxydable et léger, votre MBA offrira une élégante protection contre les averses à votre belle-mère. En cas d'averse orageuse, votre belle-mère ne sera plus un problème.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

Cet hiver en montagne, il remplace avantageusement les raquettes pour vos promenades dans la neige


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2010)

J'ai entendu dire aussi qu'un MBA pouvait servir de forceps dans certaines régions de France.
Attention, réservé aux grandes tailles quand même.


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Armé d'un gros ressort il fera une élégante tapette à souris.



Déjà dit


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2010)

Cherche pas, fab sait pas lire. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h38 ----------

Pitin, je tiens une PATATE moi!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pitin, je tiens une PATATE moi!



Justement ! Parlons patates ! Votre MBA, inoxydable, affûté, pourra vous servir à émincer fruits, légumes et autres concombres. Pratique, lorsque vous le passerez sous l'eau, il pourra un bref instant vous servir à faire de délicieuses galettes de légumes ou de fruits ! La pomme est recommandée par Steve qui est un petit gourmand !:love: Attention, cette fonction n'est utilisable qu'une seule fois car Steve est un petit malin ! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

Accrochez-le au dos de votre bambin, ouvrez-le (le MBA, pas le bambin) et le voila déguisé en ange (le bambin, pas le MBA)


----------



## anty (9 Novembre 2010)

Le MBA sera l'objet parfait pour regarder vos emails, naviguer sur internet....










...Non j'déconne !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2010)

/mode n00b dans *Switch et conseils d'achats* : oui mais en 11" ou en 13" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode n00b dans *Switch et conseils d'achats* : oui mais en 11" ou en 13" ?



Le 11" peut faire merveille dans une grande bouche, monté en fausse dent, pour celui ou celle qui veut se déguiser en Joey Starr.
Le 13 est un peu grand.


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2010)

Attention, le nouveau MBA, même en 13", est trop fin pour servir de cale à un semi-remorque garé en pente.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2010)

En revanche pour se curer les ongles après le jardinage, c'est un bonheur


----------



## daffyb (9 Novembre 2010)

Le MacBookAir est l'outil idéal pour décoller le papier peint ou enduire un mur.


----------



## anty (9 Novembre 2010)

Petit chauffe plat idéal pour les séjours en camping, autonomie: 5 à 7 heures de cuisson.


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2010)

anty a dit:


> Petit chauffe plat idéal pour les séjours en camping, autonomie: 5 à 7 heures de cuisson.



À condition d'installer flash®


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2010)

En cette saison de feuilles tombantes, le MacBook Air sera le compagnon parfait de vos sorties en forêt avec vos enfants (ou ceux que vous aurez loué pour l&#8217;occasion).

Il sera idéal pour le séchage de feuilles&#8230;

[-&#8211;&#8212; running gag &#8212;&#8211;-]

À condition d&#8217;installer  Flash©®&#8482; !


----------



## Madalvée (9 Novembre 2010)

Avec une petite bidouille matérielle et un élargissement de charnière, on aurait un beau gaufrier.


----------



## Toximityx (10 Novembre 2010)

Il coupe bien les gâteaux d'anniversaire.. des coupes bien droites et fines


----------



## daffyb (10 Novembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> En cette saison de feuilles tombantes, le MacBook Air sera le compagnon parfait de vos sorties en forêt avec vos enfants (ou ceux que vous aurez loué pour loccasion).
> 
> Il sera idéal pour le séchage de feuilles
> 
> ...



Avec sa soufflerie sur-puissante, le MacBookAir est l'outil idéal pour dégager votre iGazon de toutes les iLeafs !

[- running gag -]

À condition dinstaller  Flash©® !


----------



## Fìx (10 Novembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Il coupe bien les gâteaux d'anniversaire.. des coupes bien droites et fines



Surtout, ouvert à 1/4, sa forme en V permet à tout le monde d'avoir une part généreuse et équitable! Les invités repartent toujours ravis!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Novembre 2010)

Il peut aussi servir en tant que pelle pour déblayer la neige.

Reste à résoudre le problème du manche... 

J'attends vos suggestions ! 

L


----------



## Fìx (10 Novembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Reste à résoudre le problème du manche...
> 
> J'attends vos suggestions !



Bah ça doit pouvoir se faire facilement en scotchant une bonne quinzaine d'iPod ensemble non?


----------



## anty (10 Novembre 2010)

Pouvant également servir de frisbee de luxe


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Reste à résoudre le problème du manche...



ben en général il est aux bout des doigts, surfant avec anxiété sur la rubrique  *Switch et conseils d'achats, *nan 



Avec une mèche, un peu d'essence, je le vois bien en iZippo moi



avec allumage automatique

[- running gag -]

À condition dinstaller  Flash©® !


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2010)

Posé en /\ au dessus d'une voie ferrée jouef, cela fait un très joli tunnel.
Idéal pour le train électrique des enfants à Noël.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2010)

Oui, mais en 11" ou en 13" ?


----------



## duracel (10 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais en 11" ou en 13" ?


 
Cela dépend si on veut le tunnel sous la Manche ou le St Gothard.


----------



## Fìx (10 Novembre 2010)

Les petits MBA que j'ai utilisé pour faire le pavage de l'allée qui mène à mon garage  me changent tellement de ces foutus gravillons.... :love: :love:

EDIT : préférer pour le coup les 13'', moins long à poser... même si les palettes peuvent paraître un peu encombrantes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Il peut aussi servir en tant que pelle pour déblayer la neige.
> 
> Reste à résoudre le problème du manche...
> 
> ...


 
Bah la plupart des macusers s en servent comme des manches de leur mac donc tout va bien.


----------



## madaniso (13 Novembre 2010)

- Un Icoin à bois à l'approche de l'hiver.

- Installer à l'interieur un bloc notes et vous obtiendrez un magnifique Iprotège-documents.

- Installer au chevet du lit de votre enfant, il sera une agréable Iveilleuse.

- Une Ipince à linge géante.

- Icouteau unique votre cuisine design, il a été offert à certains employés d'Orange...

- Igilet par balles pour le G.I.G.N

- Ifer à lisser pour le plaisir de votre dame 

Bon j'arrete, j'ai quand même d'autres choses à faire aujourd'hui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Novembre 2010)

On doit aussi pouvoir fendre la courge à une palanquée de connards avant que les charnières ne rendent l'âme...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On doit aussi pouvoir fendre la courge à une palanquée de connards avant que les charnières ne rendent l'âme...



Ah ça...
A commencer par tous les glands qui ouvrent des sujets en rapport avec Apple au bar, tiens !









Ah non, merde...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On doit aussi pouvoir fendre la courge à une palanquée de connards avant que les charnières ne rendent l'âme...



Ui, mais avec un 13", tu dois pouvoir en fendre plus qu'avec un 11" non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

Étant très snob j si arrête le MBA je me déplace a vélo uniquement avec un iMac 27..et
Ça en jette sur les terrasses des cafés
Le MBA est dépass&#279; .


----------



## Madalvée (14 Novembre 2010)

40 posts avant de faire partir un sujet en couille, vous baissez Vous étiez en vacances ?


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> _(...blah, blah de remplissage...)_... couille..._(...blah, blah de remplissage...)_...



Ah bah voilà... ça y est... c'est laché !:mouais:

C'est parti...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (15 Novembre 2010)

Quand je lis certains posts je me dis que ce portable peut faire un superbe étau.
On y coince un membre et...

'fin voilà quoi !

L


----------



## gKatarn (15 Novembre 2010)

Pervers


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Quand je lis certains posts je me dis que ce portable peut faire un superbe étau.
> On y coince un membre et...
> 
> 'fin voilà quoi !
> ...


 
Tu aimes te coincer le membre dans un MBA ?
Hum ?
Tu aimes ça, hein mon cochon ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2010)

Un élégant étui à cigarettes, cigares ou autre.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Novembre 2010)

Un gauffrier serait plus approprié


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2010)

ou écrase petits pois


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2010)

_Extrait de l'encyclopédie MacGéenne à l'usage des MacFans (R. Ezba et D.Ockévil editeurs_)

*Bassinoire* (n.f) : Récipient en cuivre muni d'un long manche en bois qu'autrefois on remplissait de braises et que l'on passait entre les draps afin de réchauffer le lit. Aujourd'hui remplacé par un MBA (11" pour lits une place, 13" pour lits deux places) muni d'un iManche spécifique, sur lequel on fera tourner une vidéo flash©®&#8482; simulant un feu de braises.

Note : En d'autres lieux le réchauffage de lit se faisait à l'aide d'un moine (voir ce mot). Le MacFan pourra éventuellement demander l'aide de frère N. pour le mode d'emploi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Novembre 2010)

On peut aussi distraire les mômes en utilisant le mac comme bec de pellican.
Si ! 
Tu te mets de profil, en ombre chinoise, tu accroches un sac en dessous du mac...
Allez quoi, utilises ton imagination !

L


----------



## Fìx (16 Novembre 2010)

Ce nouveau MacBook Air m'a changé la vie! J'ai grâce à lui cessé de baffer petit_louis avec les mains. En effet, en refermant vivement mon MBA sur sa tronche, ma productivité de baffes a été multipliée par deux! :love: 

PS : après avoir essayé les deux, je conseille vivement le 13", bien plus dévastateur!


----------



## duracel (16 Novembre 2010)

Pour mettre au goût du jour le costume folklorique alsacien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Novembre 2010)

Ah oui, mais là faut tripatouiller l'objet.
Faut le dénaturer.
On voit bien qu'il y a un truc qui merde au niveau des charnières.

Pas apple spirit du tout, ça comme idée.


----------



## duracel (16 Novembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On doit aussi pouvoir fendre la courge à une palanquée de connards avant que les charnières ne rendent l'âme...


 
Avec ce type...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, mais là faut tripatouiller l'objet.
> Faut le dénaturer.
> On voit bien qu'il y a un truc qui merde au niveau des charnières.
> 
> Pas apple spirit du tout, ça comme idée.


 
.. ce n'est pas étonnant, non?

Et puis ça permet de recycler.
C'est pas apple spirit ça peut être?


----------

